# My Little Plumber



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumber in the making, :thumbup: I did not even ask if he wanted to do this, he walked in with stuff from my scrap bin and went to town with it.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Send him to Virginia !!! He's better then all my previous helpers !!!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

This little guy loves to watch Hows It Made and anything that has to do with building, he has a learning curve that is rare, just the way he knew the size of the pipe ends and how they get assembled,:yes: no couching from me. :no: He is only in Kindergarten


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Past life experience !!!


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Likes plumbing and wears camo, beautiful:thumbsup:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Likes plumbing and wears camo, beautiful:thumbsup:


Exactly:thumbsup:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

_"I am the plumber-ninja....don't make me mad!"_:shuriken:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

My three sons were all great plumbers but here is a picture of them soon after I sold my shop. As much as I wanted them to be plumbers they had their own dreams.



Mark


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron, there goes your job security dude! he is going to be your boss one day!!

Mark, at least your sons done something worth wild. I told my boys they could have all my tools and equipment if they showed me thay could frame a house and do the plumbing. So far, none did.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

All you can do is help them find their dream. My youngest is still a CHP officer. My middle son resigned as a police officer and is now a helicopter pilot in the Gulf of Mexico flying out to the platforms. My oldest is a Major in the Army and is a principal Attack Helicopter Observer/Trainer at the Iraqi National Training Center. All of them were good plumbers and they will have that skill forever. However, none of them wanted the business so I sold it to a guy who had worked for me for over 25-years.

Mark


----------



## KratzerPlumbing (Feb 23, 2009)

Mark it sounds like your kids are smarter than the rest of us. I a;ways tell my son he has to know how to be a plumber , just in case, but go to college and do something that doesn't hurt so much at the end of the day. Ron get him the Wall Street Journal and then let us know his picks. From the looks of things he would do better than anyone else.


----------



## PlumberGuz (Oct 7, 2015)

He's a natural!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

PlumberGuz said:


> He's a natural!


You do realize that was posted 6 years ago? :laughing:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

PlumberGuz said:


> He's a natural!


You are not.


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

Couldn't help showing off my new grandson, third generation plumber in the making, with his first pipe wrench at 5 days old.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

TerryO said:


> Couldn't help showing off my new grandson, third generation plumber in the making, with his first pipe wrench at 5 days old.


So tiny! He's precious.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

TerryO said:


> Couldn't help showing off my new grandson, third generation plumber in the making, with his first pipe wrench at 5 days old.


Congrats! Is he your first grandchild? That little pipe wrench is awesome, is it real or a plastic toy? Go Rangers!


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

chonkie said:


> Congrats! Is he your first grandchild? That little pipe wrench is awesome, is it real or a plastic toy? Go Rangers!


First boy. 6" Ridgid, the real deal.


----------

